# Smokers Package In The 06 Gto ?



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I HAVE A 05 AND I WAS WONDERING IF THAT SMALL CONSOLE FROM THE 06 WITH THE CIGARRETE LIGHTER WILL FIT AND PLUG IN ON A 05? I WOULD APPRECIATE ANY HELP THX AARON:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

That option was available for the 05's. I was asked if I wanted it and declined it. I don't see why it wouldn't fit. I would guess to get that to work it would have to be wired.


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

one of my friend has an 04 with the smoker package, so Im pretty sure it would work.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

I have an 05 and installed both the front and rear "smoking" packages (for the 12v plugs) and it was plug and play; the wiring was all there


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

Ninjured said:


> I have an 05 and installed both the front and rear "smoking" packages (for the 12v plugs) and it was plug and play; the wiring was all there



So that plug in is right there behind the stock non smoker piece? 
aaron


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

My 06 came with smokers package.. so this means the previous owner installed it?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Aramz06 said:


> My 06 came with smokers package.. so this means the previous owner installed it?


Either that or he had the dealer do it, or the dealer installed it and sold the car that way.


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Either that or he had the dealer do it, or the dealer installed it and sold the car that way.


I have yet to see a 06 with out it, but i guess it was a option.... i want it haha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

aarons1k said:


> I have yet to see a 06 with out it, but i guess it was a option.... i want it haha


If I recall correctly it was like a 50.00 option. I would have rather had the door and cubby than an ashtray and lighter. Some dealers will put every option in the car then charge more than what it was worth originally. Their attempt to squeeze out as much out of a customer as possible.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

They put them in all the 06's for the extra outlet; everyone complained there was only one.

Yes, the plug was tucked up behind where it goes, it wasn't too difficult to find.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Quit smoking! Problem solved.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Those little ash trays with a lid make dandy little change holders.
So does the little tray in the console. It is a pain in the arz accessing the outlet in the console, having one under the radio is nice but then again having the flip down door is nice. 

Nothing beats a great looking car with the accent of stench from cigarettes permeating from the fabric/leather as you open the door or look in one. Kind of like a gorgeous woman with a cigarette hanging out of her yap, it ruins the whole effect.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

Part #92110979 
Smokers Package - Instrument Panel
Smokers Package - Instrument Panel - Instrument Panel - GM Accessories

Smokers Package - Console - Rear Seat
Part #92110976 
Smokers Package - Console - Rear Seat - GM Accessories Store


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm looking at my window sticker right now for my '06 that I bought new (which rules out a prior owner installing it) and it doesn't list a smoking option and a price on there. I was under the assumption all '06's had the ashtray and cig. outlet, along with the cig. outlet in the center console. The only options I have listed are gas guzzler tax of $1300, 18" aluminum painted wheels, ext.-impulse blue metallic no charge, int. bermuda blue leather trim combination no charge. Total options price $1,795.00. It doesn't say anything about a smoker package.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I use my ashtray as a coin compartment :cheers


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

I just got a nice picture layout for the cig. lighter and ashtray install!! Give me another reason to install my B&M shifter while i am there , and my hardwired radar!
thx Ninjured


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*Is it just me?...*

..or does it bother anyone else that the sockets are only powered with the key on? Messes up my trip info on my GPS having to turn it on and off, and can't charge my cell in the car when it is parked. I guess I'll just have to wire the accessories myself.


----------



## jimmy05gto (Apr 21, 2009)

Where can you get the smokers kit, if it is even available. I didn't know they had one for the back too.........


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Quit smoking! Problem solved.


If only it were that easy...



GTO JUDGE said:


> Nothing beats a great looking car with the accent of stench from cigarettes permeating from the fabric/leather as you open the door or look in one. Kind of like a gorgeous woman with a cigarette hanging out of her yap, it ruins the whole effect.


Theft deterrent!


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I need a smoker's package for my radar detector.

These hard to find?


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

ebay it or buy it from GM. Dont pay more than 50 $ for a used one a new one from GM is like 75 fyi


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive it is part number 92110976. I know Gene at GM Parts House can get them. I think there is a front and rear though, not sure which part this is, but its like $90ish


----------



## aarons1k (May 23, 2008)

i swithced my cubby to a cig lighter for my cell phone and gps, if anyone is looking for a cubby i have one... And as Ninjured said the plug is there in all cars no matter if you got the cig option or not... I think he had a nice set of pics to install ?????


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

I did not know there was one avail for the rear, I wonder where it plugs in. I just reinstalled my console and I do not remember a plug. 

The 06 came stock with the package standard. It was an option for the 05 and was not an option for the 04. It was brought out to shut everyone up about the only power supply being in the console. Even though it was not avail in 04, the plug is on the right side just waiting for it after you remove the storage compartment. 3 screws and it is out. Just plug it in, and install using the same 3 screws. 5 min max.

As to the switched power, only American cars power those outlets while the key is off. My wife's Honda kills the power but my f150 is always powered.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I read on LS1GTO that there was a rear, I may be wrong.


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

From post 13 (links work in that post)

Part #92110979 
Smokers Package - Instrument Panel
Smokers Package - Instrument Panel - Instrument Panel - GM Accessories

Smokers Package - Console - Rear Seat
Part #92110976 
Smokers Package - Console - Rear Seat - GM Accessories Store


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

Anyone have pics of what these packages might look like?


----------

